# General > Recipes >  help

## cas

what am i doing wrong when baking victoria sponges everything looks good and they start to rise then half way through they sink in middle any tips thanks greatly appreciated

----------


## pat

do not open the oven door until cooked.

----------


## Baconbuttie

Dont use cheap flour

----------


## Dadie

Cheap flour is actually alright..lidls stuff works well!
Just make sure it hasnt got damp or out of date ...
Check the oven is actually getting to the temp on the thermosat....and recipe!
And ignore and dont be tempted to look and check until the last 2 mins at least!

----------


## cas

thanks all

----------


## elaine834

Definately check oven temp and Make sure you don't over mix the ingredients

----------


## Croftergirl

also make sure that all your ingredients are at room temp afore you start

----------


## ashaw1

If you are adding extra baking powder you could be adding too much. Most people think by adding more it makes it rise more but it actually has the opposite effect.I would also try another recipe and if the same thing happens then do as already stated, check oven temp etc.

----------


## mirandarainbow

Weigh the three eggs (in their shells) and use exactly the same weight of margarine, self raising flour and sugar. That's all..and it should be perfect!

----------

